# Downforce needed



## tbirdage (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm the new guy around here but have visited several times and seen lots of interesting pics and threads. 

Anyway, a few weeks ago I did some trading with a friend and I got a new still in the box, 48" Craftsman lawn tractor snow blade. My intention was to sell it and get a 60" pushtube Eagle but no calls on the tractor plow. So I decided to check my fabrication skills and I made it fit my 700 Polaris. The plow seems to do okay but is definitely not built to put in front of that 700. it's not heavy enough to stay on the ground and it only has one trip spring and stays tripped most of the time. I'd like to add some weight to it and stiffen the spring. Any suggestions?


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

I tightened the spring all the way down on my tractor blade. I also welded a bar on it that allowed me to stack weights on it. It worked well.

This year, I put a lift strut from one of my old jeeps on.









Works well, but my cheap winch has a hell of a time lifting it .


----------



## tbirdage (Dec 24, 2010)

Great idea with the strut. I just threw two of those out last month from a Ford hood that I wrecked and replaced. I'll get some pics posted soon of my rig.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Cycle Country offers a downforce kit that shouldn't take to much to adapt to your plow. I have one and it works well. 

You can also just add a second trip spring.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

ive used steel barbell weights before too heavy take some off


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

Use a automotive shock absorber attached to the plow and front end and it will add down pressure


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Blade geometry is critical. if the mounting point is to high it will trip constantly.


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i welded a rod on both sides to add weights for more down pressure.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

All good ideas. Look a linear actuator. If you get a good one you will have 100-200# of down pressure.eagle has a down pressure kit. Don't know how much


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;1168925 said:


> ive used steel barbell weights before too heavy take some off


Thats a very good idea !!! Thumbs Up 
I put a small platform on the top of where the trip-springs mount to put a sand-bag or two !! AND I have tightened my trip-springs pretty good (not crazy tight) but enough to stop it from fliping over all the time !!


----------

